# How to make flashable zip that can modify, not replace, the build.prop



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. I've previously put together a flashable version of Google Wallet for the Verizon S3 that replaces the whole build.prop with a pre-modified file, but of course this isn't the best way to do this, because then people end up with a weird build.prop. I want to know how to write the updater-script properly to do just the modifications to the specific lines that i need to change. I just don't know exactly how to scrip this.

I want to change these lines:

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.model=SCH-I535[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.name=d2vzw[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.device=d2vzw[/background]_

To this:

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.name=yakju[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]ro.product.device=maguro[/background]_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The Linux way would be sed

Maybe

cat path/to/build.prop | sed 's/something/something_else/' > /path/to/build.prop


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bumping this in the hopes of more responses. I'm experimenting with sed, but haven't quite gotten it to work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

learn how to use diff and patch. they are part of most busy box versions as well


----------

